
Youtube to Collaborate With YellowBird - 360º Video Technology - expathos
http://www.appmarket.tv/opinion/796-youtube-to-collaborate-with-yellowbird-breakthrough-for-developers-of-360o-video-technology.html
======
expathos
Since demand for the new technology considerably exceeds capacity, yellowBird
is talking with several venture capital investors to help finance the
company's growth with a series of financial injections...

Internet video platform YouTube has approved collaboration with the young
Dutch company yellowBird and is going to use the pioneering 360º video
technology that yellowBird has developed over the past few years by allowing
the companies' special Flash video player on the Google owned website in a
special campaign for the Doritos Brand — featuring a 360º music video of the
British rapper Professor Green — which can be seen at Youtube here.

This technology produces moving images on the principle of the Google
Streetview camera and is ideal to record events and shoot films and
commercials, for instance. Viewers are free to decide which camera angle they
want to view or where they want to zoom in. It allows them to experience a
film as if they are actually in it. For transmedia producers, this is a
brilliant channel to carry the narrative in unique directions, using fresh
technology. And for brands, it's a no-brainer, this is viral ready.

